# Possible Insurance for a 17 yr old?



## Guzz 77 (Dec 22, 2004)

Looking to insure a R33 gts-t would this be possible at 17? Don’t really care about the price just wondering if insurance companies would even consider it?


----------



## Yanskii (Sep 28, 2004)

Very much doubt it. Most are 25 and over only. Those under 25 will be astronomical.

As for who's worth trying... beats me. I think Tesco's do over 20s, but don't know anyone that'd insure someone at 17.

TBH, a Skyline is a lot of car - and not an easy car to drive at that. For someone that's just passed their test, it's asking for trouble. I'd say stick with something sensible, bash it, crash it, test it and move up through the ranks a step at a time.

We see too many people that hop straight into a high-powered car and come a cropper


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

unless you happen to RICH,i would'nt even think about it.
cant beat experience either.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Bad idea*

IF you could actually get insurance you would almost certainly be looking at about 4.5K, there is a guy on here that is also 17, who owns an R33 gtst and is paying something around that figure through his dad's insurance with Adrian Flux.

Also, bear in mind gtst's are RWD and I would guess need a heck of a lot of driving experience before you jump into one


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Guzz 77 said:


> Looking to insure a R33 gts-t would this be possible at 17? Don’t really care about the price just wondering if insurance companies would even consider it?


Yikes!!  17 and you want a GTs-t? how about doing other things at 17? like discovering girls, goin gout clubbing etc...why a skyline? 

try buying a small car like a micra or nova, where you can learn how to drive and improve your skills and then progess on to more powerfull cars in stages..

17 year old wanting a skyline GTS-T ? many insurance comanies would just laugh off the phone...


----------



## Technical One (Dec 26, 2004)

only company that i know of that will insure you is adrian flux---- and then your looking at about £10000 insurance lol, the greatness of being younge  2 years no claims, and a max driver 1 year certificate you looking at about 4 grand still

peace

only comapny ive even found that will insure an under 25 on an import car is Adrian Flux.... not sure of any others?...


----------



## DaleR (Dec 26, 2004)

At the age of 18 I had a mazda 323f 1800i 16v GTi import, (145bhp) group 15, I was paying £2300!!, 5 cars later, and when I turned 21 I bought a Audi coupe quattro 20v, that was £450 a year with 2 years ncb and thats group 17/18 depending on the insurance company, I just sold my bmw 325i and bought the skyline r32 gts-t, and I havent got a quote yet, I just went out and got a traders policy due to my job.


----------



## IanBarkerGTR34 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Skyline Insurance at 17*

Try Elephant.co.uk


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> Yikes!!  17 and you want a GTs-t? how about doing other things at 17? like discovering girls, goin gout clubbing etc...why a skyline?
> 
> try buying a small car like a micra or nova, where you can learn how to drive and improve your skills and then progess on to more powerfull cars in stages..
> 
> 17 year old wanting a skyline GTS-T ? many insurance comanies would just laugh off the phone...



i agree with u yunis
at 17 you should be goin out clubbin etc 

no disrespect but insuring a 17yr old on a gts is unrealistic because you'll be payin around the value of the car if not more
its bets to get a nova lol ok not a nova
but a micra-it wont break down and u can actually modify them lol reminds me of rc development micra turbo

dont go for the jap march turbo kid

jus get something u can get used 2

the gts-t unless ur a weekend toca driver or a rally driver is no good for you because you have just passed and the cars a RWD
but maybe your better at drifitng then me :smokin: 

but if you can afford it and dont mind the risk then go for it

you'd be better of getting some lessons and proper tuition on advanced driving and thne if ur serious about insuring the car-buy a gtr32 instead


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

wow someone has actually agreed with me..

yeah a GTST would be a hand full for any 17 yr old unless you have years of karting and race experience under your belt...

dont do it kid!! micra will bring you more happiness...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

17 years old =skyline WHY ?Just passing your test used to be a great feeling of being able to get on the road in any car ,now kids want it all from day 1 ,sad really .Hope you dont get insurance at that age.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

kids are growing too fast these days, they are not enjoying what being a child is all about...


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

i think we've scared guzz off
or his heart stopped beating when he got the quote
he must have thoguht the decimal place was 3 figures off lol

kids nowadays dont appreciate things
they just wante everything and theyre usually spoilt

sooon they'll be wanting to leanr lol how to reverse in a 1000bhp gtr and enzos n stuff


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

lol yeah good point!

but i tell u what mate, the new breed of playstation brats are throughly spoilt and some are damn right rude as fcuk!! i guess its from the lack of parental discipline..


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

lol i agree yunis


----------



## john2512_00 (Jan 29, 2005)

yea, im just turned 20, been driving for little over a year now, and i got a 200Sx in nov, and I can vouch for whoever sed if you get a RWD Skyline as a first car your gonna crash,

I was luck my clutch was knakered so never got to use the power for teh first few weeks till I could handle the car but even at that its totaly different, still put my foot down drivin my work van thinkin its the back thats gonna move out  Im now sellin it as its costing too much on insurance petrol and general upkeep, give it a few years if i didnt Id prob b ded by now.


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

I would hope that no insurance company wwould touch a 17 year old. The fact is that at 17 there is no way in hell you have enough experience on the road in a 250bhp RWD car to be considered safe.

17 year olds in powerful cars will bend them......4 of my little brothers mates all got high perf cars at 17-18 (using large amounts of finance) and all of them had them wrapped inside 6 months.

The only reason a youngster would want a car like this is for the speed factor and the showing off factor. Whereas I like my car for the driving experience I like to appreciate driving along a road at a steady pace (I see no fun in scaring myself) and realy appreciating the car for what it is - I don't give a monkeys about anyone elses opinion or showing off.

So kid, get yourself a little med perf car (Rs Turbo?) and build yourself up, both in cash, NCB and more importantly road experience....and by road experience I don't just mean your own driving ability, but developing the ability to know what other people are going to do before they do it.....and only time will give you that skill.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Get the car ,there are always plenty of folk on here that need spare parts and if you get insured your car parts have now gone top of the list :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well,

You'll wrap it up for sure, and as you may know we have just recently lost a member of this forum and the Owners Club.

On the flip side, I guess if your rich enough and determined enough you can do anything. I know guys who have had R34GTR's at 18 and Murcielagos, Porsche Turbos etc etc.

Its only money - but if you have that much to spend on a car and insurance then for gods sake get yourself some decent trackday instruction and some advanced road tuition. The former will improve you car control and the latter will make the decision and priority side of real life driving a bit easier.

J.


----------



## Revsport (Oct 6, 2004)

I looked at insuring an r33 GTS-t last year when i was 19 and was quoted £3000 at the moment it about £2700 for me so still too high a price.

I checked ahead and next year when im 21 (2yrs ncd hopefuly) £2100 which im happy to pay. 

At 17 you talking £8000 odd 

Lew
www.Revsport.co.uk


----------



## nismo_k12 (Apr 16, 2005)

I own a micra and i love it to bits. one day i dream of ownering a skyline but im still at the tender age of 20 and my insurance is £800 on a new shape micra. My advice would be the same as everyone else get experience and just wait.....like me.


oh and you can do what i do and call it a mini skyline or a micraline and with the help of envy performance or pro-spec you can even get nismo parts.


----------



## Slaine (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with everyone else on here, i am approaching 26 and have driven plenty of other cars, increasing the power accordingly each time, its the only safe way of learning the ropes.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

In complete agreement with above. 

I'm getting a GTS-t now at 26 - my first skyline - and I'm concerned for myself but hopefully I'll restrain myself appropriately.  At 17, with such a car, I can't envisage any run of events that would have prevented me crashing it.

However, I'll admit that at 17 I wanted an Sapphire Cosworth, which was the car of the moment but quickly realised it was just a dream. Couldn't afford the car, let alone run and insure it.

I'd go for a FWD Ford or Vauxhall for my first car, staying below 100bhp. 

1)Very cheap to buy and insure. 
2)Dirt cheap parts. 
3)Don't attract attention from police providing you avoid 'XR'.

Eventually I got a Cavalier 1.8i  . Still too much really. At 115bhp, it was about twice the power of my peer's cars. £800 to buy, £800 to insure. Very stupid but we all learn. In hindsight, I'd have gone for a 1.2/1.3 Nova (not SR).


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

stealth said:


> Get the car ,there are always plenty of folk on here that need spare parts and if you get insured your car parts have now gone top of the list :smokin:


B+STA+D I Laughed so much I fell off my chair....Tears
        
Cruel but fair !


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

if you want a fast car and have money to spare buy a cheepo £300 road car nove1.0L etc then buy a Rallycar-caterham-drift car or whatever floats your boat and go and compete on events for real that way you could have a very quick adrenalin rush type car and drive it safley on a track as fast as you like
beats giving £4k to a insurance company any day of the week


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

you can do under 25, as i have my R33 GTR fully insured with elephant and i am only 24. I pay £1500 a year fully comp, but then living on the isle of man helps keep it down.


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

unfortunately i must be the first to disagree..........in some ways atleast. 

Just because you are 17 does not mean you cannot handle a RWD sports car. I bought my 200SX S13 with stage 1 mods at 17 after only a month of driving a TD xantia. I have never crashed the car and didnt really find it a handfull even when i first started toi drive it

My father was always into cars as i have , so i had a good idea of the theories behind genrally driving, sideways + what to do etc etc. My father owning a 300ZX probably helped giving me first hand experience where as most young people have never been in a high performance car with a tendancy to light the rear tires.

Having said that......i do not know anyone under the age of 19 to whom i would let drive my car, and that person is just one....my cousin (19) who has the same car! The next youngest is my brother at 22 who drives a stage 1 soarer TT manual. 

My brother had a 200SX when he was 18, and my cousin had his when he was 18. None of us have ever crashed (touch wood)

SO........if you want a skyline.........and you can afford one, fair play to you and go for it. I wont say wait till your older only this: just listen to what everone has said and take it into consideration. Your age is not what will cause an accident ....however thinking you can handle spanking you skyline in the wet straight away with no probs is what will cause an accident. Experience it not needed to avoid a crash....understanding you have little to no experience of a fast car IS. I think this is where my family got it right.. none of us thought we were D1 when we first got in the car

My 200SX is now fitted with a T3 cossie turbo, appropriate injectors, MHG etc etc running just over 300BHP. i appreciate driving slow, infact i think driving slow most of the time looks good. i dont zoom round town, i dont do donuts in car parks and genrally i dont do yobbish things. I do like driving fast and i do like drifting, but i do it in sensible places where no one but my rear tyres suffer! like i said age means nothing...i know few people.. full stop regardless of age,,,, that would out drive me better drivers and if i hadnt just bought a R33GTR i would love to show you all at d1 this year.

Please dont take this thread the wrong way, i mean no offence to anyone, just giving my opinion and personal experience!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

There are I'm sure plenty of decent 17 year old drivers but most cant handle a car like a skyline at that age unless the insurance companys have got it all wrong .It's the drivers like most on here that can afford Perfomance cars (over 25/30) that get punished for insurance due to the 17 year old kids wrapping em


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

i agree.....and i suffer more than that age group because of it! I was just saying all young drivers shouldnt be painted with the same brush.....just most of them haha


----------

